# Is it possible



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Is it possible for a woman to be able to lift 200kg on the bench press..i was thinking more 100kg was a womans maximum...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

You cant just generalise it like that mate. Like men obviously all women are different.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

yes, it maybe possible if it is 200kg of feathers as opposed to steel weights.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

What I am trying say is women are not as strong as men by definiton there has to be a limit for a woman to meet before a mans limit right?


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

nope, have you seen how much some of the women weightlifters deatlift abouve their heads in the olympics? - can be strong, and no dought a top amature bodybuilder or powerlifter could be able to lift 200kg


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

leeston said:


> yes, it maybe possible if it is 200kg of feathers as opposed to steel weights.


200k kg is 200kg steel or feathers


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

200kg of anything is 200kg mate


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Hahahah thats true innit..I couldnt imagine a woman lfiting 200kg


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

offo said:


> Hahahah thats true innit..I couldnt imagine a woman lfiting 200kg


Little bit sexist that, dude.

Happyhaggis puts us lads to shame!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

not sexist... just 200kg seems near enougth the max of the big guys on here just couldnt imagine a woman lifting it too


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

offo said:


> not sexist... just 200kg seems near enougth the max of the big guys on here just couldnt imagine a woman lifting it too


is,nt this getting a bit pointless,......

its like asking "which is fastest?..a red car or a blue car?"

i mean,....as a worldwide average yeah,...men are physically stronger than women ...but,...

its not science fiction for a female to be stronger than SOME men....jeees!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

The best of the men in something like weight lifting will always beat the best of the women

however just with all sports the best of the women will be able to beat the majority, even the very very good men. So although many of the big guys on here might be just about managing 200kg there will be women out there somewhere able to match or beat them - just freaky though!


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> its like asking "which is fastest?..a red car or a blue car?"


FFS man! Everyone knows black cars are the fastest.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Liam said:


> 200k kg is 200kg steel or feathers





> 200kg of anything is 200kg mate


I don't know whether to laugh or cry....


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

200kg of feathers is lighter than 200kg steel weights

just like a tonne of lead is heavier than a tonne of feathers.

and it depends if the red car is a diesel or not.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

ARNIE said:


> 200kg of feathers is lighter than 200kg steel weights
> 
> just like a tonne of lead is heavier than a tonne of feathers.
> 
> and it depends if the red car is a diesel or not.


Surely if you have 200kg of feathers and 200kg of steel weights they'll both weigh the same..... 200kg.. You'll just have ALOT of feathers


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

im just playing,but its true.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Liam said:


> Surely if you have 200kg of feathers and 200kg of steel weights they'll both weigh the same..... 200kg.. You'll just have ALOT of feathers


Dear me....


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i love it. I was bored whilst at work and posted that about the feathers. Not for one minute did I think anyone would take it seriously. I am very proud of myself for that.

Thanks for the guys who went along with the joke and I feel sorry the ones who fell for it. LoL


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

you sharlatan leeston i was going to use your post to strengthen my argument!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

sorry mate, how much further did you think you could take the argument?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

long as she gets the kettle on after her training and keeps the house tidy she can bench what she wants- beeeyatch


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

paulo said:


> long as she gets the kettle on after her training and keeps the house tidy she can bench what she wants- beeeyatch


LMFAO


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

LMAO i cant believe the whole 200kg of feathers and 200kg of steel argument carried onto page 2!

*Everybody* knows 200kg of steel would be heavier!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

of the records i can check myself, 150k is the heaviest ive found. that is a lady with the surname of 'Shaw'. she also has a 272.5k squat 

im sure in different powerlifting fedarations there are women who have done more though.

and if you think about it hard enough, i think youll find feathers are indeed heavier.


----------



## leanman (May 29, 2003)

I think John Porter/Power other half, Monica?? Is benching close to that squat and dead none too shabby either


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

very true, im not sure what it stands at but it wouldnt be far off!


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i saw a woman bench two pillows and a quilt once and that was 200kg of feathers


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RAIKEY said:


> is,nt this getting a bit pointless,......
> 
> its like asking "which is fastest?..a red car or a blue car?"
> 
> ...


I often let a woman think she is stronger than me during sex... nothing better than being held while some woman rapes you... 

P.S. ( the blue car is faster! )


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

i think it could be possible, depending on the size of the woman. just last weekend was the Irish GPC powerlifting championships, where a woman, originally from poland but now an irish citizen competed in the 67.5kg class. she sqatted 240kg, benched 140kg, and deadlifted think 200kg.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

A female PL'er used to post on my site and had DL'ed over 200kg, Im sure she wasn't as strong on bench but Id say im 99.9% certain that its been done.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Five-O said:


> A female PL'er used to post on my site and had DL'ed over 200kg, Im sure she wasn't as strong on bench but Id say im 99.9% certain that its been done.


Was that Lacy? What happened to her?!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ah24 said:


> Was that Lacy? What happened to her?!


yeah thats her mate, not sure, think she posts somewhere else now, her friend Kara, something or other is a well known American female powerlifter I think, I think Lacy competed in strongman comps etc


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This was a year ago:

Becca Swanson benched 551 August 26 2006 in Daytona Beach at the APF/WPO Debbie Kruck Bench Press Contest






Here is another vid of her and, she looks kind of strange:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

hackskii said:


> This was a year ago:
> 
> Becca Swanson benched 551 August 26 2006 in Daytona Beach at the APF/WPO Debbie Kruck Bench Press Contest
> 
> ...


wow, thats fvkin impressive


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

hackskii said:


> This was a year ago:
> 
> Becca Swanson benched 551 August 26 2006 in Daytona Beach at the APF/WPO Debbie Kruck Bench Press Contest
> 
> ...


That's one strong mama.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

And she did it nice and slow.

I just dont see how tho but then again she was wearing a bench shirt.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Man alive, that's scary.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

were they plastic?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

she had her trainer pull her into the arch, thats interesting. Just think how many kg of feathers she could lift.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Liam said:


> 200k kg is 200kg steel or feathers


nah mate - 200k (200,000) kgs isn't 200kgs of steel or feathers 

but 200kgs is 200kgs of steel or feathers.. leeston was just making a bad joke.  like i just tried to do.


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

hackskii said:


> This was a year ago:
> 
> Becca Swanson benched 551 August 26 2006 in Daytona Beach at the APF/WPO Debbie Kruck Bench Press Contest
> 
> ...


LMAO.... yeah kind of strange.........she looks like her face was on fire and then put out with a cricket bat! Then they transplanted her ugly head onto andy bolton's body.

The end result is a super ugly michelen man/woman!!!!!!...errrr....who can bench press alot of weight!!!!!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

thats about the same speed as I do my reps but with far less weight on the bar!!!


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

ARNIE said:


> 200kg of feathers is lighter than 200kg steel weights
> 
> just like a tonne of lead is heavier than a tonne of feathers.
> 
> and it depends if the red car is a diesel or not.


lol are u being serious? 200kg of anything is 200kg in weight were not talkin amounts were talking weight if u had the same amount of lead and feathers obviously then lead would be heaver but 200kg of feathers is like, billions and billions of feathers as for lead it may only be a few big blocks.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

oggy1992 said:


> lol are u being serious? 200kg of anything is 200kg in weight were not talkin amounts were talking weight if u had the same amount of lead and feathers obviously then lead would be heaver but 200kg of feathers is like, billions and billions of feathers as for lead it may only be a few big blocks.


lmao, calm down mate...i think he was joking


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

551 LBs how many kil os that?? like exactly 200kg right?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

offo said:


> 551 LBs how many kil os that?? like exactly 200kg right?


250k


----------



## -1stHssr-Batesy (Aug 20, 2007)

leeston said:


> yes, it maybe possible if it is 200kg of feathers as opposed to steel weights.


lol....200KG is 200KG, wether it is feathers or pianos.

200KG is a ell of a lot of feathers though


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

i think offo is either very young, very board or both, what a pointless and daft thread imo.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

> [lol....200KG is 200KG, wether it is feathers or pianos.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I thought we established that 200kg of feathers weighted in less than 200kg of steel earlier in this thread.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Well I was bored. some one needs to keep this site going lol....I mean god i am suprised it it still going made it months ago only expected 5 post max didnt expect 4 pages of wahts heavier 200kg of feathers or steel plates, lol well thats that >P


----------

